# Has anyone skied on Kastle TX87's  or  Blizzard Bushwacker



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 26, 2013)

A local shop has a pretty good deal on them (167 cm). I'm looking for a lighter ski for bumps and trees and possibly some East Coast backcountry next  year, but also something that can hold an edge on the Cannon Glacier. As an alternative I was looking at the Blizzard Bushwacker, but I am not sure i want a rockered ski. (Of course what i *really* want is a Kaestle MX83, but appropriate sizes are sold out. My other set of skis are Salomon X-Scream9, which I love but they almost feel like an outdated racing ski at this point, and they are trying to kill me.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 26, 2013)

Nevermind, found a cheap pair of Volkl Kendo's and they will do just as well.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm on the Kendo's...good choice. I did demo the Bushwacker...good ski. Kendo was just a better fit for mer personally.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sad I missed the ability to demo skis this year. I had my first day out on the Kendo yesterday and I am pretty pleased. They were fantastic for carving (I could basically reach out and touch the snow while turning), and really did improve my ability in the bumps, though I'm sure part of that was moving to a shorter ski.  My only complaint would be some serious vibration on the groomers at the end of the turn (like I felt my calf muscles were getting a massage), but this may be a technique issue. All-and-all, I am satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2013)

I get bounced around a little in the chop because the ski is a bit stiffer. Other than that, they hook up. I haven't found much chatter on the groomers. I tend to lay into the turns a bit more.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think it wasn't chatter, there might have just been a lot of crud/frozen chunks of snow on the upper mountain. They were so great at carving in the corn.


----------



## phin (May 11, 2013)

I'm beyond happy with the Bushwackers.  So glad I took the gamble on them.  They rage so well on bump lines and in the trees.  Almost makes it too easy.

I'm looking to put together an AT setup for next season and I'm having a hard time convincing myself to NOT go with the bushwackers.


----------



## bigbog (May 28, 2013)

phin said:


> I'm beyond happy with the Bushwackers.  So glad I took the gamble on them.  They rage so well on bump lines and in the trees.  Almost makes it too easy.
> 
> I'm looking to put together an AT setup for next season and I'm having a hard time convincing myself to NOT go with the bushwackers.



Wondering how most have found the BW's tail-flex.  Seems a little stiff in a hand-flex(fwiw) for its width in 8"+ of fresh stuff but probably ok after the stormday...maybe great for late season off-trail....y/n?
Nordica has a 107mm Vagabond coming out this next season and has had some good reviews from the few skiers that've skied it.   Have heard the 177cm is closer to 180....fwiw.


----------

